# ok another VFS kernel panic

## patbe

I have been searchinf the forums and enabeling everything the are beening suggested and that I can thing of in the kernel but still I get the

VFS: cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) 

bascilly I must have missed enabeling something but what?

I have installed gentoo on an exteral usb drive and booting via grub on cd, I have copied the kernel to the cd and boot from there (it's my work comp)

any help deeply appriciated, I have struggeld quit a bit with this now....

my kernel config:

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# File systems

# 

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

I hope I got the intressting part...

fdisk -l:

Disk /dev/sda: 60.0 GB, 60060155904 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7301 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         249     1959930   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             250        7301    56645190   83  Linux

fstab:

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

grub conf (on the cd)

splashimage=/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo GNU/Linux

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3

lcpci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

----------

## mirojira

 *patbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

In your fstab is /boot on /dev/sda1 and in grub /dev/sda3

----------

## patbe

ok, I have a boot partion on sda1, but since I'm not saying anythinng special don't grub use the same as it "running" on in this case the cd?

or what is the correct way to proceed

----------

